# found injured pigeon near chicago-please help



## pretty pigeon (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey pigeon lovers! I need help! I found a pigeon in the parking lot at my work yesterday. Poor thing. It has an injured wing but otherwise appears to be alert and healthy. It holds the wing slightly downwards and there is some dried blood on it. I did not have the heart to leave it there in the hot parking lot, but I am not sure what to do with it. I brought it home in a cardboard box and gave it food and water. I would love to take it to a vet but I'm afraid it would just cost too much. I am not sure if the wing is broken or simply injured. It is very sweet and did not even fuss alot when I had to pick it up. Is there anywhere I could take this pigeon for help? Would anyone like to care for this bird, or possibly adopt it if it heals but is still unable to fly? I am located about 30 os so minutes west of chicago, in Lisle. Thanks for reading this post!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping this needy pigeon.

Please try this link:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

...and if that doesn't help can you contact a local avian veternarian in your area to see if they have a list of "pigeon friendly" rehabbers in your area? Sometimes pet stores will have names and phone numbers of people who help wildlife, that is how I found one.

Treesa


----------



## Maria1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I see you wrote your original message some months ago. How is the pigeon? If you still have her and are looking for a home for her, let me know. I am currently looking to adopt an injured pigeon to companion one of my own that I rescued. 
Maria
[email protected]


----------

